# Kill switch not working



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi! My father has a 20+ year old HS622 that he had to replace the kill switch on. I changed the fluids for him a few days back but have yet to look at anything else. The problem is that the switch has never worked since replacing it. In turn, he's been removing the plug cap to turn the thing off. I plan to check it with a multi meter to confirm whether or not it's faulty. Thought about trying to clean the connector(s) as well. In the event the switch is fine, is there anything else I ought to look for? Thank you in advance.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

If replacing the kill switch hasnt solved the issue then the issue is with wire that goes to the ignition coil. Here is what your ignition coil looks like. 










and this is the positive wire that the wire from the kill switch plugs into, the ground gets grounded to the motor. 










your issue might be either the wire is unplugged from the ignition coil, or its damaged. As you can see in this picture that this snowblower had the same issue where the switch wouldnt work, turned out that the wire was chopped off at one point, its been mended since and the issue was sorted by doing so, good luck.


----------

